# Top5 - Tallest structures in your city?



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

What are the tallest structures in your city?

*Leipzig - Top5

1. Chimney Stahl- und Hartgusswerkes Bösdorf | 205m*








by Christoph Müller wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 3.0)

*2. Radio Tower Leipzig | 191m | 2015*








source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Funkturm-Leipzig.jpg (Startseite)

*Wind turbines of the BMW-factory | 190m*

Leipzig Spaziergang am 26.05.2022 by pilot_micha, auf Flickr

*3. DVB-T transmission tower | 170m*

DVB-T-Sendeturm by Michele, auf Flickr

*4. City Hochhaus | 155m (142m roof height) | 1972*

Augustusplatz: City-Hochhaus ("Weisheitszahn") by joschu86, auf Flickr

*5. New town hall | 115m | 1905*








by Florian Koppe, wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 3.0)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milan

*1. UniCredit Tower | 231 m* (including the spire)
_2012 (César Pelli)_









sources: 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5​
*2. Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz Tower | 207 m* (247 m with antenna)
_2015 (Arata Isozaki)_









sources: 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5​
*3. Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower | 185 m*
_2017 (Zaha Hadid)_ - see updates > link








*4. Il Curvo / The Curved One | 173 m*
_2018 (Daniel Libeskind)_ - see updates > link








*5. Palazzo Lombardia | 161 m*
_2010 (Pei Cobb Freed & Partners)_









sources: 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6​


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*Mexico City*

Torre Reforma 246m










Torre BBVA 237m










Torre Paradox 234m










Torre Mayor 225m










Torre Pemex 211m


----------

